# Is it un-wise to crate a cat outside at night?



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

The one kitty who is living on my front porch is being visited by another cat at night. Tonight is the second night I've heard growling and hissing (no fights yet, just lots of noise) and I'm worried for her. I know the cat who is coming around, it's my neighbors neutered male, and he's big. At least twice the size of this little kitty. I don't leave food out at night, but I'm sure he's looking for it (he hung around a lot while I was trapping them, eating all the scraps). He expects food, so hopefully he'll move on, but I worry about her outside. 

Is it a stupid idea to crate her at night, on the porch? She'd be in a crate big enough for a litter box, and to stay away from the door (it's for my 70 pound lab cross). At least that way she'd be safe, but I wouldn't want her getting picked on through the door. It's a plastic crate, and the slits in the side aren't really at cat level. I could push the door up to the wall and nothing could get close that way. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I used a dog crate to 'hold' a neighborhood tomcat. He was less than impressed. He had a huge hole in his foreleg from an abcessed cat bite. I had brought him inside to my bathroom, but that didn't last long because he stunk (of tomcat) to high heaven. I tried using the huge crate on the front porch, and he kept trying to get out so vigorously I feared he'd injure himself further. I released him and when I saw him in the evenings I'd give him a dose of antibiotics. Turns out, the neighbor was treating him, too.
Now, if I see he is injured, I just call the neighbor to let him know about his cat. I have given this neighbor numerous numbers of low cost s/n opportunities and I've threatened (under my breath) to just take his cat and get him neutered myself so it gets done. Maybe I'll be able (health) to actually do it this year.
Anyhow, back on topic. Unless the kitty is content to remain in the crate, I would not make her stay in there overnight, and certainly not if that cat could come around and agitate her, though I doubt he'd stay all night.
Do you have a garage she could stay in at night?


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

The garage is not easily accessable, as I found out the last time I tried to hold a cat in there (having to climb over stuff to just open the door). It's even worse now as we packed it full of stuff after christmas. 

I might try to talk gently to my neighbor about keeping his cat inside at night. He's been pretty good about the wild kitties, I've talked to him a few times already. But while I didsagree with leaving cats outside, especially at night, it feels really obnoxious of me to even ask. What do you think?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ack. I don't know. I suppose it depends on how well you know this neighbor and how amenable he is to your suggestion. People can get 'prickley' when asked to 'control' their animals, even if it is for a good cause and nicely asked.
I just don't know... Could you chase off his cat and let it know it is unwelcome in your yard w/out also chasing off your little stray girl-kitty?


----------

